# Replacing the whole inside rear view mirror



## dushys (Jun 28, 2006)

Has nayone successfully been able to remove the inside rear view mirror in an S13, if yes any ideas would be much appreciated

Thanks
Dushy


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

dushys said:


> Has nayone successfully been able to remove the inside rear view mirror in an S13, if yes any ideas would be much appreciated
> 
> Thanks
> Dushy


yes look at my post.... rear view mirror


----------



## dushys (Jun 28, 2006)

surfer240sx said:


> yes look at my post.... rear view mirror


Hi, I did look at your post but i thought you were just trying to remove the actual mirror component as opposed to the whole unit which is bracketed to the roof, would be great if you can give some pointers on how to actually remove the whole unit. There is a seemingly grey cover on top of the bracket on the roof i have been unable to even remove that


Thanks
\Dushy


----------

